# How long did it take your hedgie to warm up to you?



## cooperrmommy

Hey guys! Due to inclament weather (tornado warnings all over my state! One touched down about 4 miles from my school!) Cooper will be arriving tomorrow evening!
I'm really excited, but also nervous! 
I've done extensive research, and I'm pretty confident that i will be able to take care of him!!
I've heard the T-shirt trick, and to handle him about an hour a day.
But, I was wondering, what should I expect when it comes to him warming up to me? How long did it take for your hedgehog to warm up to you?


----------



## shinydistraction

They're all individuals, so it's hard to say. I've heard stories of hedgies that were good to go from minute one, but Nico was not that way. She's way more at ease with me and my husband now, but that's taken several months. I don't think she'll ever be affectionate. The big thing is just be prepared for a grumpy pants hedgehog and don't get discouraged when they continue to be grumpy. Eventually you'll get to that point where they don't mind you so much and then suddenly it will be like your little friend is actually your friend.


----------



## Pandamom

Agree with the above post...wow, it took Pippin soooo long to kinda sorta maybe a little bit like us! I'd say over the past month he has warmed up considerably (we've had him 6 months) but still huffs and puffs at us. Honestly, some hedgies take a long time & others don't. Be patient! and handle him daily as much as you can. Good luck!


----------



## sc2001

So unlike the above posts. My hedgehog took about a week or two to warm up to me. It wasn't that I was doing anything different or special… its just that my hedgehog has a different personality. So that being said, it will be hard to tell how long it will take for your hedgehog to be comfortable around you. But like the people above said, don't get discouraged if your hedgehog seems like he doesn't want anything to do with you. Just keep handling him every night! 

Good Luck!


----------



## TikkiLink

My hedgie was pretty social from the start, never really balling up or anything, BUT! While she would snuggle on my lap, she would not have any of me touching her or having my hand near her. If I put my hand under the blanket near her, she'd bite me.

I'm not sure how long it took for her to change that, maybe a month or less? But I had worked with her on getting used to my hand being in the blanket with her, just at a distance. I remember the day her attitude suddenly changed. She was sleeping on my lap on top of a blanket and my hand was there but away from her. She scooted over on her own and deliberately snuggled into my hand and arm. Since that day she's been okay with being touched, and seems to prefer contact and especially being close to my face and my warm breath.


----------



## Prickerz

Pepper huffs at me when I wake her up, when I move too fast, or when I breathe!
I have had her for a week and a half now and I expect she will be that way for a long time, at least until she is done quilling. But, I cuddle her in a snuggle sack and she comes out every night when she is ready!
They are not affectionate animals. They will never seek human interaction. But, they may snuggle in ya or be happy crawling all over you while you watch tv. 
It might take a week, it might take months. Just don't give up!!


----------



## Amandarrella

Coral took to me with in two months. She was the only one to sit nicely in my hand at the breeder and was still very excited when we got home but the next night she wanted nothing to do with me. I first got to touch her again when she had laid down on my lap and I messaged her belly fur that was showing. The next time she laid down I worked up the nerve to message her back. After that I could touch her as long as no one else moved or made a noise. We worked our way back to being comfortable with me and now we are working on not getting scared by new friends. I have had her for 5 months now.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp

It took my girl a little less than a month to "warm up" to me. She still doesn't like being picked up (most hedgehogs don't) and hisses/puffs up her forehead quills when I sneeze or something unexpected. Like the others said, it all depends on each hedgie's personality, but as long as you're patient and persistent, you should be fine.


----------



## Katten

Mine is still really huffy, which is to be expected considering she was already two and completely unsocialized when I got her, but she took about two months before she'd unball on my lap or wriggle instead of balling up when I put my hand on her back to catch her before she runs into places I don't want her going.


----------



## Obama420

I don't think she'll ever be affectionate. The big thing is just be prepared for a grumpy pants hedgehog and don't get discouraged when they continue to be grumpy. Eventually you'll get to that point where they don't mind you so much and then suddenly it will be like your little friend is actually your friend.:roll:


----------



## Noodies mom

Wow! These posts make me feel so much better!! Ive had my HH for almost a week & i was getting really discouraged bc he keeps huffing & jumping and looking downright terrified whenever i pick him up! We give him a ton of attention but he is just not interested in us!! I feel better knowing its not just him..gta be patient... ok ..


----------



## kaitykoko

When I got Maple she had been with someone else who didn't spend time with her much and kept her cage in stressful spot (on top of a dog crate!) So she was, and is still, quite shy and jumpy. I've had her for about 5 months now and while she adjusts to bonding time after a few minutes she is still apprehensive at first.


----------



## Gabby56

Just don't give up 🙂 can take weeks or months but worth it. YouTube has some good videos and I found by helped tame my little guy and holding him in his blanket everyday for half an hour no matter what to keep routine as well as other tickles and deeds etc to try bond. Treats always help lol X


----------



## nikki

Please check the original date on a thread before posting. This thread was started in 2014.


----------



## Shrewbat

As everyone has said, they all seem to be different... I think it may have alot to do with how and how often they are handled by the breeder as well.

Shrewbs was super friendly right from the day I fetched her (in the middle of the morning BTW) she happily investigated me with quills down right from the first time I held her. 

We did the t shirt trick and handle her everyday. Usually we just let her do what she likes... Which involves a bit of exploring, a few kibbles and then burrowing around and nesting in a polar fleece top on my lap. 

She does do her "crown of thorns" move when we first wake her up but I just put my hand next to her and as soon as she has a sniff and realises it's me the quills come down and she climbs on my hand. 

Good luck with your baby!! Just take it at their pace and be persistent. Learn what they like and don't like. It's a wonderful adventure and I wish you all the best!


----------

